
35 tons of dead fish suddenly wash up in a lake in China - hellofunk
http://mashable.com/2016/05/06/35-tons-dead-fish/#xXcOaZYKGkqH
======
jones1618
Every time I see coverage like this of China I think, "That was us, 25 to 40
years ago." I remember my first trip to Chicago in the 1970's and my
impression was miles of smoke-belching factories and not enjoying our visit to
Lake Michigan because of all the dead fish washed up on the beach.

Fast-forward to today and Chicago's beaches and rivers are far cleaner and
there are a lot fewer belching factories.

Sadly, China is making all the same mistakes we did (but on 10x the scale)
instead of learning from our mistakes.

